# Zeiss lens wipes



## EOBeav (Mar 13, 2012)

I was at our local drugstore not long ago and I came across a display of some Zeiss lens wipes, which are pre-moistened little towelettes designed to clean your glasses and, according to the box, your camera lens as well. Does anybody have any experience with these? They work fine on my glasses; they've never been cleaner, in fact. The name "Zeiss" leads me to believe they'd work ok for my camera lenses, but I thought I would poll the unwashed masses just to be sure. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Mar 13, 2012)

The only information I have found on these wipes in regards to using them on camera lenses is an article that says "they are okay for occasional use but not on a regular basis". 
I think having a one time use cleaning cloth would be great, especially is dusty/dirty situations. Sadly there seems to be little published word of these being used on anything other than reading glasses.
Cheers!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2012)

Depends on whether or not they're labeled as suitable for use with anti-reflective coatings. I've got 'optical lens wipes' (not Zeiss) that specifically say they're not. I do use liquid lens cleaning solution from Zeiss on my lenses and filters, but it's specifically designed for lenses with anti-reflective coatings (I get bottles free from my Zeiss rep - you spend a couple million on Zeiss microscopes, they throw in a few perks  ).


----------



## RedEye (Mar 13, 2012)

I have used them, but I wish Canon would either made a product or offer a list of chemicals which could be damaging to our L series lenes.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 13, 2012)

Although I don't think I've ever used them on a lens, I have them and use them all the time. They're cheap and portable. Great for wiping the screen on the back of the camera. Great for the touch screen on the phone. I don't think they're much more than alcohol, and the moisture evaporates instantly.

Funny thing, I'd never use them on my eyeglasses. Guess I'm weird that way!


----------



## gtog (Mar 20, 2012)

Roger Cicala of LensRentals.com in his blog on cleaning lenses (http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods) lists the Zeiss Lens Cloths for use if after blowing, brushing, blowing, and a lens pen have not succeeded in getting a lens clean. Like others have said, I would double check the packaging to make sure they are safe for multi-coated lenses. They may have an expiration date to check as well.

Good Luck


----------

